# Looking for a timeshare near Algonquin Park



## copperpenny22 (Mar 7, 2010)

We have had a search going for several months for a week at Deerhurst Resort--with no luck!  RCI says they have not received ONE banking from this resort in the past year!

We need a week near Algonquin Park beginning July 24 or 25, 2010, minimum 2bdrm to sleep 6 or 8.

Any other recommendations?

Penny


----------



## amanven (Mar 8, 2010)

copperpenny22 said:


> We have had a search going for several months for a week at Deerhurst Resort--with no luck!  RCI says they have not received ONE banking from this resort in the past year!
> 
> We need a week near Algonquin Park beginning July 24 or 25, 2010, minimum 2bdrm to sleep 6 or 8.
> 
> ...



Recommendation #1.... Don't waste any more time looking. A 2 Bedroom timeshare near Algonquin Park (and in July no less) doesn't exist!!
With the exception of British Columbia, Canada is not endowed with a great many timeshares.  Accomodations around Algonquin Park are predominently hotel/motel, campground, lakeside resort (non-timeshare) or private cottage rentals.  July is THE BIGGEST summer travel month in Canada so if you find something you like book it.  If you wait you will be out of luck!!  You might have better luck checking around the Huntsville area!
See the link below
http://algonquinpark.com/


----------



## charford (Mar 12, 2010)

> We have had a search going for several months for a week at Deerhurst Resort--with no luck! RCI says they have not received ONE banking from this resort in the past year!
> 
> We need a week near Algonquin Park beginning July 24 or 25, 2010, minimum 2bdrm to sleep 6 or 8.
> 
> ...



I sold my timeshare at Birchcliff Villas at Deerhurst to my sister. I KNOW she's banked the weeks - just not in July. :ignore:   Owners get priority there and July is prime time. There are only about 30 units as well. So you might get lucky - or maybe not. I wouldn't count on it. 

There's timeshares in Collingwood and Shanty Bay, but to my knowledge, nothing else near Algonquin Park. The non-timeshare resorts are nice and there are quite a few of them. I would book now though.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Mar 12, 2010)

copperpenny22 said:


> We have had a search going for several months for a week at Deerhurst Resort--with no luck!  RCI says they have not received ONE banking from this resort in the past year!
> 
> We need a week near Algonquin Park beginning July 24 or 25, 2010, minimum 2bdrm to sleep 6 or 8.
> 
> ...



I've been an owner at Deerhurst for 25 years. 
There are only 12 two bedroom units. I'm sorry to say that this is an impossible exchange, and you should make other arrangements. You can try to rent one of the privately owned condos on property through Deerhurst. It will be expensive, but this is one of your few options if you need a two bedroom unit close to Algonquin Park. 
There is a nice non timeshare resort - Bartlett Lodge, which is actually _in_ Algonquin Park. This might suit your needs, but it is also expensive.


----------

